# next stop - Sibelius symphonies



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sibelius, Symphonie Nr 1 e Moll op 39 Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker*

Quite fine sound, and a very good performance.

youtube comments

*Sublime. One of Lenny's best performances.﻿

Sibelius never lets down. So powerful.

Thank you for uploading in a entire part, a good quality and an amazing interpretation. This kind of post gives happiness. In general i m not keen on slow tempos but in lasts bernstein's recordings this choice is justified, intense. A real gift !*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major (Daniel Harding conducts, BBC Proms 2013)*

*Daniel Harding conductor
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
BBC Proms 2013*

youtube comments

*Quite brilliant! The musicians throw themselves into what they are playing and what intensity.﻿

Daniel Harding, Ivan Fischer, and Osmo Vanksa are the living conductors I would go out of my way to hear. None of them is really well-marketed in the US but cannot figure out why.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sibelius, Symphonie Nr 4 a Moll op 63 Esa Pekka Salonen, Symphonieorchester des Schwedischen*

youtube comments

*Perfect , this is like God were running through your veins﻿

A great work. In my opinion Sibelius' greatest. And one of the greatest of symphonies. Excellent performance. Thank you

A musical near-death-experience.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sibelius, Symphonie Nr 5 Es Dur op 82 Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker*

youtube comments

*Only Barbirolli and Bernstein understood the end of the first movement right-the speed and the climax takes your breath away-thanks for posting this late and probably one the best recordings ever made of this great symphony!!!

The most perfect Sibelius symphony; in fact, arguably Sibelius' best work.

One of the greatest renditions ! A lot of thanks*


----------

